# Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg



## holli-holunder (23. April 2008)

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen über die Forellenanlage in Blumenthal (Heiligengrabe). Der Name soll laut Google Turbos Angelteiche sein. Leider finden sich keine weiteren Infos über diese Anlage im Internet.
Auch hier im Board ist nichts über die Anlage zu finden.

Hat vielleicht jemand von Informationen über Öffnungszeiten, Preise, Größe der Anlage, Besatz und alles was sonst noch wichtig sein könnte.

Auch Erfahrungsberichte über die Fänge und dazugehörige Methoden sind natürlich willkommen.

Wäre prima, wenn ich etwas von Euch bekommen würde? :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg*

Ruf doch mal an 


*Turbos Angelteiche*
Zur Forelle 1, 16928 Blumenthal, Tel. 033984/ 50952
Gewässer: 3 kleinere Gewässer mit unterschiedlichem Besatz
Fischarten: Forelle, Saibling, Lachs, Stör, Wels, Aal, Weißfisch, Quappe
Preis: Je nach Teich verschieden


Die info ist aus der Fisch&Fang

Gruß Mike


----------



## holli-holunder (23. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg*

Hallo Toxic Toolz,

die Info aus der Fisch und Fang hatte ich auch schon.
Live-Berichte von Anglern sind aber immer besser, als wenn ich dort anrufe.

Vielen Dank erstmal an Dich.


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg*

Okay dann hab Ich Dich wohl falsch verstanden. dachte Du hast gar nicht über diese Anlage gefunden#6


----------



## holli-holunder (29. April 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg*

Mensch liebe Boardies, lasst mich doch nicht hängen.

War denn wirklich noch niemand in dieser Anlage, der etwas darüber berichten könnte?


----------



## Kwauki (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich in Blumenthal/Brandenburg*

Hi da fängt man ziemlich gut, war schon oft da und jedes mal so 6 bis 10 Forellen aus dem Teich gezogen. Mit dem Köder is so mal so aber ie meisten habe ich auf bienenmaden gefangen aber Teig geht auch am besten mit Knoblauch. Montage macht sich am besten eine zum schleppen


----------

